# Got a double last night under the moon. (pic)



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

1st set. Heard some in the distance.

2nd set. Nothing.

3rd set heard some far away.

4th set kicked a$$! Jess was carrying my dads .222 tonight. I put her on the side I thought would present the closest shot at every set. Started with lonesome pup howls, then switched to rabbit sqweels. Then did some female invitations for s&g's. There one stood, bout 150. Put it in the scope to see there are two. The close one turns away and I stop it. BANG-SLAP!!
Another yote starts the warning barks about 700yds away. Takes me a bit to regain my composure, it's my first kill of the year. After about a minute I start ki-yiing. Takes about 3 mins and I see the second one is on it's way back so I let it come and kill it about 15yds from the first one. I dont bother trying to call in #3 as it's still barking at us. Jess and I walk over to get our yotes and yote #1 gets up on it's front 2 legs and tries to carry itself away. She drops the bi-pod, lays down and levels it.

5th set. Heard some far away.

6th set nothing.










Heading out in a bit here again with her to hunt tonight. Lets hope they quit comming in on my side :-?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice work. How did the fur look?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice! I was pretty confident in my lone stand before dark last night, but I think the wind was working against me pretty badly. Had fun nonetheless and it was just nice to get out. Can't wait to get after em' again.
:beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Fur looked good. Little pelt damage.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice pics!!! Looks like you are having the time of your life up there. What rifle/caliber/bullet are you using to take these 'yotes? I am looking for the "fur-friendliest" cartridge and it looks like you have _just_ a bit of experience. :beer: :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice work! Great pic. Good looking animals
Good work
Dan


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

hagfan72 said:


> What rifle/caliber/bullet are you using to take these 'yotes?


I'm shooting a 55gr Hornady V-max ballistic tip out of a Savage model 12fv in .22-250. Pelt damage is very minimal.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Are you getting exits with those 55gr bullets? Ever tried the 40gr offerings?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

hagfan72 said:


> Are you getting exits with those 55gr bullets? Ever tried the 40gr offerings?


Get an exit wound about 75% of the time. Never tried the 40gr and not realy interested. I started with 45gr and then 50gr. Finaly decided on the 55gr. They retained the best accuracy out to 400yds.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the reply. You have been a great help. :beer:


----------

